
Early research from 23andMe strengthens link between blood types and Covid-19 - daegloe
https://www.statnews.com/2020/09/14/23andme-study-covid-19-genetic-link/
======
belval
Actual article:
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.09.04.20188318v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.09.04.20188318v1.full.pdf)

To save you a click, people with blood type "O" don't get covid-19 as much as
other blood types. The article covers a lot more ground so it can be worth a
quick read.

~~~
andrekandre
interesting quote from the article:

The mechanism by which ABO is associated with COVID-19 is unclear, but ABO
blood groups can play a direct role in pathogen infection by serving as
receptors and/or coreceptors.

Differential glycosylation of the spike protein or the envelope glycolipids
from expression of different ABO glycosyltransferases may then impact the
binding and internalization of SARS-CoV-2 viral particles. Others have
speculated that the lower susceptibility of blood group O could be linked to
anti-A blood antibodies inhibiting the adhesion of coronavirus to
ACE2-expressing cells, thereby providing protection

